# Insufficient Space



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Sometimes when installing a new rom, market starts to restore, but after just a few apps everything errors out. "Insufficient space on device" which is not true. Over 5GB on device, over 9GB on sd. I mentioned this in Liberty forum as this was last rom to do it to me, no reply. But this was not the first time either, don't remember which rom it was then because the prob worked itself out after a reboot if I remember right. But nothing helped this time.
I did notice others were having the same problem(while researching Boot manager, which I do not currently have installed), but no solution was given. Any ideas ?? :-\


----------

